

Ask HN: How to find jobs at a VC firm? - vishalzone2002

I have keen interest to work at a VC firm but I am unable to find any job postings. I have tried linkedin,ladder, career websites and numerous other places.
 Is there something that I am missing or the only way to join a VC firm is either to attend a B-school or to have a successful exit?
======
maxbrown
What type of role are you looking for? There's only a few roles available at
VC firms, and only the larger ones hire regularly. Be clear on what role you
want (and make sure you meet the qualifications for that role).

How are you going to provide value to the VC firm? This is key - if you're
going to reach out to a VC you need to be able to convince them why it would
be worth hiring you in the first place.

And the answer to your question (IMO) - it's unlikely that you'll find many
job postings at VCs. They will almost all have strong networks to tap for
their hires, rather than spending time on public job postings. I don't think
you need to attend B-school or have a successful exit (though these things
certainly build credibility for you). I do think you need to find a way to
enter their network (like any resourceful entrepreneur would do to pitch
them). Figure out how you can add value, then reach out and try to get a
meeting. If they don't have a position now, they may in 6 months. Get on their
radar.

~~~
vishalzone2002
thanks for your reply. Although I have experience in data-related technology,
I would enter at any role to get in a VC firm. I concur with you on the
networking advice. I am trying very hard to enter their network but its not
easy to prove my worth without facts backing me up. Its just that I can pretty
accurately predict looking at products and startups about their future looking
at the data from the market they play in and few other signals :)

thanks again for the advice :)

~~~
chris_dcosta
I think you have over-attributed what the make up of a VC firm essentially is,
which rather undermines you claim to know what will be a good business to
invest in.

There's a lesson here: check your facts before making claims.

Venture Capital, is at it's very heart all about private equity investment.
These are companies that are made up of people that either manage wealth for
other people/companies or are individuals with high net worth or a combination
of the two. They are companies basically looking to make this money work, and
in this context apart from administrative tasks, rely on their own experience
as succesful business people to guide their decisions.

In any event there is not much of a ladder to climb even if you made coffee
there.

So unless you've made a succesful start-up and have money and experience to
offer, you are not going to get very far up the imaginary ladder.

------
ryanlchan
VC shops are like most PE firms - hiring is done on a small scale by the
partners themselves, typically through their private network first, then using
a recruiter second. If you can't break into the network individually, try
breaking in through a recruiter who specializes in tech or VC.

------
seiji
The most direct way is to get funded by one, exit, then go work for them as an
EIR or some other silly thing.

